
Buying a car using Python, RPI and Telegram - LuvDesk
https://cwiok.pl/index.php/en/2020/07/04/buying-a-car-using-python-rpi-and-telegram/?hn
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
A nice little bit of lateral thinking and easy enough to follow along, I mean
sure there is always the “ why not write it using _xyz_ “ but I admire
inventiveness. Couldn't see a contact email address on the site so hopefully
his Telegram bot wasn't abused too badly by him accidentally posting the Auth
token

